# String Makers-String Twist and Serving Direction Re-visited



## Aim4gold (Dec 19, 2006)

I guess I don't understand - twist from the center out 
The sting has the same twist direction from one end to the other?


----------



## petev (Jun 7, 2008)

If you grab any string in the center and twist it in one direction or the other, it will loosen to one side of where you are twisting it and tighten to the other. All you are doing is forcing the twist rate to be non-uniform with more twists to one side of where you are twisting and less on the other since the ends of the string are held fixed and not allowed to rotate. You should have the string tension high enough, and not serve so tightly, as to cause the string to twist much when serving. You don't want the twist rate to become un-even under the served area. You can hold the string near where you are serving to help prevent twist.

~petev


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

petev is correct. You do not want to serve so tightly that you " untwist" the string. If you have 300# of tension on the string with that jig it shouldn't unwind, unless your serving jig is way too tight. I have this problem with long single cam strings, but only in the middle. Holding the string with your fingers works fine. I have a short piece of steel with two pegs in the end and I can put a little extra tension on the string in the middle.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Thanks Folks*

:BangHead:I think I was over thinking the serving direction too much... I was serving the post end in the wrong direction:crazy:


----------

